# Finally, my plant list...



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, months after starting my first viv and the occasional adjustments that come with it, then I think I have most of my current plant list assembled.

*Common name*, _Scientific name_

*Sprengeri fern*, Asparagus densiflorus spengeri
*Plumosa fern*, Asparagus setaceus
*Wandering jew*, Tradescantia fluminensis
*Zebra grass*, Chlorophytum laxum
*Arboricola*, Scheffelera arboricola
*Goldfish plant*, Hypocyrta soleirolii
*Creeping sedum*, Sedum spuriam 'John Creech'
*Pothos*, Epipremnum aureum
*Peperomia*, Peperomia orba
*Pilea*, Pilea aqua marine
*Bamboo*, Dracaena sanderiana
*Emerald ripple peperomia*, Peperomia caperata
*Watermelon vine*, Pellionia pulehra
*Teddy bear plant*, Cyanotis kewensis
*Devil's backbone/Zig zag*, Pedilanthus tithymaloides
*Arrowhead plant*, Syngonium podophyllum
*Lemon button fern*, Nephrolepis cordifolia
*Beefsteak plant*, Iresine herbstii
*Vinca vine*, Vinca major maculata 
*Creeping fig*, Ficus pumila var. minima
*Green and gold*, Alternanthera ficoidea 'Chartreuse'
*Gesneriad columnea*, Gesneriad columnea
*Rubber plant*, Ficus elastica
*Begonia*, NOID Begonia
*NOID Gesneriad*, NOID Gesneriad
*Guzmania brom pups*, Guzmania bromeliad
*Cryptanthus*, Cryptanthus bivitattus 
*Cryptanthus*, Cryptanthus sp.
*Brom- Neo 'Zoe'*, Bromeliad neoregelia Zoe 
*Brom- Neo 'Tiger cub'*, Bromeliad neoregelia Tiger cub
*Brom- Neo 'Stormy forest'*, Bromeliad neoregelia stormy forest
*Brom- Neo 'Mo peppa please'*, Bromeliad neoregelia Mo peppa please
*Brom- Neo amp. new type*, Bromeliad neoregelia ampuilacea new type
*Brom- Neo*,  Bromeliad neoregelia Aechema kertesziae
*Air plant*, Tillandsia stricta soft
*Air plant*, Tillandsia stricta hard
*Air plant*, Tillandsia brachyados
*Air plant*, Tillandsia Gerantho
*Air plant x 5*, NOID Tillandsia x 5

First viv and first plant list. I imagine I have my fair share of mistakes and misspellings. Please feel free to question and/or correct me anything that may not be correct.

I have made quite a few changes since this pic was taken...









Thanks, Chris.


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

The tank looks great! Fwiw, the columnea is a member of the gesneriad family, which includes other common genera such as african violets, streptocarpus, gloxina, etc...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you very much Inka! 
I definitely had troubles finding the names of a few. Unfortunately, my toughest ones was a couple that came labeled from Josh's and I misplaced the labels. Here's the thread(the bottom two pics)... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/86165-do-you-know-these-plants.html I have a handful of air plants and a couple broms with no ID's, but I figured I wouldn't stress trying to ID them.
Like I said, this is my first viv and it's all new to me. Between the frogs and the plants, it has been whole lot of information to soak up. Everyday a little bit more! I'm lovin' it!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

A few more to add...

*Maidenhair fern*, _Adiantum pedatum_
*Water lettuce*,_ Pistia_
*Purple Wandering Jew*, _Tradeescantia zebrina_
*Peperomia*, _Peperomia obtusifolia_

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Samuraisid (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome looking tank. I remember reading through your build log.

Im new to plants myself, and recently picked up a cryptanthus for my first display build, along with some general ground cover. How did you mount the cryptanthus or did you just plant it?


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Samuraisid said:


> Awesome looking tank. I remember reading through your build log.
> 
> Im new to plants myself, and recently picked up a cryptanthus for my first display build, along with some general ground cover. How did you mount the cryptanthus or did you just plant it?


Thank you very much! From my little experience, it gets planted in the substrate. I do have one up on the wall, but it's planted in a pot and doesn't look quite natural. I'm thinking of moving it to the floor of the terrarium for a better look.

Here is an excerpt of some info from another site...
"As opposed to other bromeliads that have very small root systems which only act as anchors, Cryptanthus has a more developed root system. According to the Cryptanthus Society the roots can be expected to grow at least the same width as the foliage of the plant and a five or six inch pot should provide the proper space. Using plastic pots will help maintain moisture. It is wise to use a pot that is wider than it is deep. Earth Stars must be kept moist and will thrive when potted in a media that maintains moisture."

Also, if you haven't read through it already, here is an excellent thread recently started that gives some great planting tips...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/87155-vivarium-design.html

I hope this helps. Looking forward to seeing pics of your setup!


----------

